# If I could do it all over again



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok I'm fixin to drop 10k on a dtg Kiosk2, I just want to get your up-to-date answers for the old question before I sign on the dotted line wich is looking like the next couple of days. So here it is to all of you battle tested printers, If you had it to do all over again, would you: A) Do it the same B) Buy a different printer C) Never look at another direct to garment printer again D) Find a new way to make money
I'm pretty new on the forum but I enjoy listening to your replys since MOST of you aren't looking to make money off of me. I do think I'm getting a good deal and I'm confident that I can handle the unknown pit-falls that will be coming.
THX MUCH!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have been born a dog....


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Kelly ha ha...
For the price I would do the same thing I am doing, I have a refurb T-jet2 (more or less the same printer you are looking at.) It's a tank and has not let me down yet.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

AS chris said, if your budget is just $10k, then feel free to go for the Kiosk2 or T-Jet2s. Both have issues but they have been time proven and there is a solution for every problem that might come about.


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

I recommend careful selection of your ink set. There may be better inks on the horizon. I would not buy ink in bulk at this time...

I have no inside knowledge.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I have no inside knowledge.


Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain! Besides, I agree with him, buy in smaller quantities of ink - we make better margins that way!

If there is some miraculous inkset on the horizon, it has been well hidden from my eyes. Most of the major ink manufacturers are pretty keen on getting their inks in the hands of the major OEM's. 

As I have a vested interest in your decision on the machine, I will only put in 2 cents worth here. As a distributor we had the option of a handful of different machines to sell, if I had the chance to do it all over again, I would still select the machine that we chose - hands down.

Happy Printing!


----------



## akaratemom (Feb 20, 2007)

I would buy the Brother again and again and again. BUT -- it does cost more, so get what you can afford and be happy. You will still make money!


----------



## tpope (Oct 3, 2007)

Don-SWF East said:


> Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain! Besides, I agree with him, buy in smaller quantities of ink - we make better margins that way!
> 
> If there is some miraculous inkset on the horizon, it has been well hidden from my eyes. Most of the major ink manufacturers are pretty keen on getting their inks in the hands of the major OEM's.
> 
> ...


DTG Inks - Home

Take a look around there. The prices are nice. A blind man can see it...
The forum is laid back without the dealers mocking potential customers.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> without the dealers mocking potential customers


My apologies if you thought I was mocking you, I didn't realize it would be taken that way. Reality check on this is that all of us are probably testing the same inks from the same manufacturers at the same time. When a new "bigger. better. more jettable" ink comes out - the majority of the OEM's will be testing it and will most likely sell it if it is indeed better - example - Dupont 2nd generation white ink. 

I will try to be more considerate in my posts in the future - I don't always realize that there are a lot of sensitive folks out there

Happy Printing!


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I would have been born a dog....


I'd like to hear about this. It's Monday so I need some entertainment.


----------



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

Don, I think you just did it again:>


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

rjausburn said:


> Don, I think you just did it again:>


 
I didn't have a problem with either of Don's posts.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

Don has made me cry on at least three occasions usually followed by him laughing at me.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Don has made me cry on at least three occasions usually followed by him laughing at me.


You are such a patsy! (insert wicked laugh sound here!)


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

csquared said:


> Don has made me cry on at least three occasions usually followed by him laughing at me.


That's funny.  


It's good to cry. Cleans your eyes of dust and debris.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

so I guess I should be thanking Don


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys are a bunch of puppies!


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd rather have Don make me cry than buy the wrong things!

.....and what kind of dog?


----------



## R2C (Feb 3, 2008)

Would not buy a T-jet 3 again but would still go with DTG as it is rapidly improving. I would start off with only CMYK - gain an understanding of the way to print very well with that - then progress to white. If shirt volume is going to be high then I would investigate heat transfers, contract screen printers, or learn to screen print myself. Good luck - there is definitely a learning curve but should be fine if you have half way reliable equipment.....

Craig


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> .....and what kind of dog?


I should think a Labby. All love, no malice, beloved by millions. And they share my tendency to overeat and lay around.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I would definately buy my HM1 again


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I should think a Labby. All love, no malice, beloved by millions. And they share my tendency to overeat and lay around.


True, true.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

We would buy our Flexi again. It does all we want it to do and has potential for all kinds of printing experiments as well.


----------



## trendlogo (Oct 16, 2007)

I too would buy a Brother again. Expensive, but I like the quality and the speed. 

I am, however, looking forward to ISS A.C. to see what is new - since Brother has still not come up with a printer for darks and I am ready to move in that direction, I am going to keep an open mind to what is out there today.


----------



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, thinks. I pulled the trigger on the DTG and I cant wait to get going. I'll have alot more post reference my experience on the DTG later. I'm just waiting to hear back from SWF on when I can pick it up. I look forward to seeing some of you at the show in Orlando.
Labby huh... I would go with a G. Sheppard, not overly feared but deffently respected. Happy printing.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

i like that one


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

rjausburn said:


> I would go with a G. Sheppard, not overly feared but deffently respected. Happy printing.


Oh my... I am terrified of Shepards, but as a Labby, I would still be your friend.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Oh my... I am terrified of Shepards, but as a Labby, I would still be your friend.


I say mini Schnauzer since I raised one from 2 weeks and that was the smartest and most loyal dog I've ever met. Wasn't scared of anything either until it started chasing him. lol He learned the hard way a few times.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> I say mini Schnauzer since I raised one from 2 weeks and that was the smartest and most loyal dog I've ever met. Wasn't scared of anything either until it started chasing him. lol He learned the hard way a few times.


I was waiting to hear why. And I'm sorry to hear it sounds like you are speaking in the past tense.


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I was waiting to hear why. And I'm sorry to hear it sounds like you are speaking in the past tense.


Yeah, Max is no longer with us, got out of the back yard and was hit by a car, but the memories will last a lifetime!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

tim3560 said:


> Yeah, Max is no longer with us, got out of the back yard and was hit by a car, but the memories will last a lifetime!


Aww, I am so sorry to hear. Sadly, we've been there. And the great dogs do live on forever. Our best dog is gone 27 yrs. I was just a kid, and I tied him out that day. He jumped a 6ft fence to find a lady friend, he'd go 2-3 days, come home. But we moved the next day. We tried hard with neighbors but couldn't find him again. We still "talk up" about him. He was Mac. And all dogs are still compared to him to this day. Well, here's to Max and Mac. Now I need to go cheer up. Gotta find my Labby, he's here somewhere fast asleep!


----------



## rjausburn (Nov 17, 2007)

WOW, I did expect this thread to go in this dirrection. You wil all be getting my theropy bill in the mall soon. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

What are theapy bills for Shepards these days? J/K


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

well joining in late hehe  i would be a Poodle  the standard type they r strong,fearless,intelligent,and don't leave their hair all over the place they where used during the war to take messages to ground troops and also Shepard used them, originally they where gun dogs so no they aren't Pansy dogs that some people labelled them 
ps u will have to send me a bill Jason


----------



## CoopersDesignCo (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a refurbished T-Jet2, and it's been great, has not let me down yet either. I think I've got the whole process down pretty well. I'm here to help anyone if they have any questions! 
P.S. If the DTG printing is something you don't think that you'll be using on a daily or at least every other day basis, I don't know if it's worth your money....


----------

